# Accionador a Distancia



## Trucks (Jun 11, 2007)

Hola, me gustaría crear esto, y necesito una ayuda total por que no se ni como empezar.

- Tengo un telefonillo de vivienda (tipico y normal, comun en todas las viviendas), todos sabemos que cuando alguien llama a la puerta, descolgamos y para accionar el abre puertas electrico de la puerta de entrada al edificio presionamos el pulsador que tiene el telefonillo y en fin se abre la puerta.

Pues bien, yo quiero crear un aparato emisor-receptor a distancia para acoplarlo a los tornillos de mi telefonillo interior, y que al accionar el mando a distancia haga el mismo efecto que si presiono el boton que lleva el telefonillo para la misma funcion.

Este receptor necesito hacerlo funcionar con varios mandos a distancia (emisores).

Esto lo necesito para una oficina, hay varias mesas y cada vez que tocan el timbre, tienen que levantarse y recorrer un largo trayecto hasta el telefonillo para abrir la puerta, y por eso lo que he pensado es si mediante mandos a distancia pudiera accionar un receptor que al acoplarlo al telefonillo de la vivienda hiciera el mismo efecto que si se pulsase de forma manual el pulsador para abrir la puerta, y que cada mesa tubiera su mando a distancia.

Un saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 11, 2007)

Lo ideal seria modiifcar uno comercial.
Primer problema los comerciales normalmente los vende a pares emisor.receptor y usted pide 3 emisores y un receptor... en fin

Primero pase por una gran superficie de ferreteria haber que encuentra.

Pase por un gran almacen de material de electricidad o algun instalador de puertas de garaje, hay unos modelos que solo son receptores y los emisores se clonan .

Despues pase por tiendas de electronica.

ya nos comentara como van las pesquisas....


----------



## Trucks (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok, ya encontre la solucion, he comprado un telemando receptor de 1 canal R.F y un mando emisor de R.F de 1 canal para ese receptor.

Y en fin me funciona todo muy bien, lo compre todo en http://www.cebek.com/.

Un saludo.


----------

